# Mac Eyeshadow and Pigment Comparisons, some rare :)



## xbrookecorex (Jan 1, 2008)

I was doing comparison swatches of my collection to figure out what I need and what I can swap, figured I'd share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (You may have already seen these on my Livejournal)

Beigeing Shadestick is the base for everything, except the pink pigments swatch, there was no base, just used with homemade mixing medium. Im NW20, photos taken with flash.


























Hope that's helpful for some!


----------

